# Captain "Sully" Speaks Out On Pending ATC Privatization, etc



## railiner (Jul 13, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/sully-sullenberger-wants-save-faa-123442350.html

Interesting interview with Captain Sullenberger regarding privatizing Air Traffic Control, and also, lowering airline pilot experience requirements....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 13, 2017)

railiner said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/sully-sullenberger-wants-save-faa-123442350.html
> 
> Interesting interview with Captain Sullenberger regarding privatizing Air Traffic Control, and also, lowering airline pilot experience requirements....


This article does a good job of pointing out that there are other departments and agencies that are forced to suffer a similar level of partisan abuse and budgetary lunacy as Amtrak. It's kind of amazing to realize that Amtrak is probably closer to the norm than the exception. Just imagine what could be accomplished with multiyear budgets that weren't held hostage to annual threats and grandstanding.


----------

